# Carnaval



## luis masci

Now that "Carnival's days" become again I’m curious to know how it's celebrated in different countries and regions.
I know Rio de Janeiro is famed for its Carnival. Does anyone have any special Carnival celebrations that they might like to tell us about?

Ahora que "los días de carnaval" llegan de nuevo tengo la curiosidad de saber como es celebrado en diferentes países y regiones.
Se que Río de Janeiro es famoso por  su carnaval. ¿Alguien quisiera contarnos de que manera es celebrado en su país o región?


----------



## luis masci

Como soy quien lo propuso daré el primer relato (espero también el de ustedes)
Una  característica particular de los carnavales en Argentina es el juego con agua. No se si esto se estila en otros países, aunque estoy seguro que de existir solo se dará en la parte de “abajo” del mundo donde esta celebración coincide con el verano.
Los carnavales han ido declinando año tras año, pero recuerdo que en mi niñez se juntaban 2 bandos (chicas por un lado y muchachos por el otro), sentaban “cuartel” en sendas casas próximas, llenaban bombitas (globitos de látex) con agua, se armaban con baldes (conocidos en otros países como cubetas) y comenzaba la “batalla”. La verdad que  a los pocos minutos el juego había perdido la gracia porque las chicas quedaban totalmente empapadas. 
Luego por las noches se iba al baile del club (disfrazado) y se jugaba con “espuma loca” (una especie de aerosol), serpentina (papel cortado en largas tiras de colores) y papel picado (como el que queda después de perforar las hojas de una carpeta, pero de colores).
Hasta aquí parece un relato color  de rosa. Dicen que todo tiempo pasado fue mejor, pero yo pienso que eso se debe a que nuestras mentes tienden a recordar lo bueno y olvidar lo malo. ¿Tenían estos festejos su parte negativa? Por supuesto que sí.
Como tirar espuma loca y papel picado parecía algo como demasiado inocente, se impuso la moda de tirar la espuma a los ojos, lo que causaba irritación y ardor ya que ese elemento no era preparado para eso. El papel picado no se tiraba simplemente, sino que había que procurar agarrar a la “víctima” distraída y hablando para metérselo en la boca.
Por otra parte, durante el día, como generalmente las chicas dispuestas a jugar al carnaval escaseaban, los chicos salían, bombitas en mano, a “cazarlas”.
Las escenas que se veían eran más parecidas a las de una agresión patotera (grupos que se forman para pelear) que a un juego. Varios muchachos persiguiendo a una chica, rodeándola y tirándole desde corta distancia bombitas como si fuesen proyectiles mientras ella se trataba de cubrir. Como puede verse las mujeres (cuando no) resultaban ser las víctimas. Como estas mujeres tenían padres, hermanos, etc que iban a pedirles explicaciones a los agresores todo esto solía terminar algunas veces en serias peleas.
Recuerdo una vez que a los muchachos “grandes” del barrio no se les ocurrió mejor idea que ir a la ruta cercana a tirarle bombitas a los ómnibus que pasaban. 
Parece ser que una de las bombitas entró por la ventanilla de uno de éstos y le rompió los anteojos a alguien. El ómnibus paró y parte de los pasajeros se bajaron a pelear.
La cosa terminó con una gresca mayúscula, que solo acabó cuando intervino la policía y se llevó detenido a varios. Este episodio fue recordado por años entre los vecinos del lugar. 
¿Todo tiempo pasado fue mejor? Si claro, cuando fue mejor sí.


----------



## CheRie

Recuerdo con mucho cariño los carnavales de Caracas cuando yo era pequeña. La detallada confección de los disfraces con el propósito de pertenecer a una "comparsa" o ganarse el premio al disfraz mas original,
la elección de la "Reina de Carnaval" de nuestro colegio y el paseo en "caravana". Al igual que contaba Luis Masci, se jugaba mucho con agua, especialmente "bombitas de agua", sobre todo entre amigos, aunque también recuerdo haber sido alcanzada por esos "proyectiles" de agua mientras caminaba inocentemente por la ciudad! Toda Caracas se interesaba en la elección de la Reina de Carnaval de la ciudad y en el desfile de la Reina y sus princesas por un lugar de la ciudad que se llama "Paseo Los Próceres".
El sábado y domingo de carnaval comprabamos grandes cantidades de caramelos y "papelillo" (confetti), paseábamos en carro por toda la ciudad lanzando los caramelos y papelillo a los niños y las personas que apostadas a lo largo de las calles y avenidas de Caracas lo solicitaban gritando "¡ Aquí es! ¡ Aquí es!
Definitivamente recuerdos preciosos. Yo no se' si todo tiempo pasado fue mejor pero por lo menos los recuerdos del carnaval de mi niñez son especialísimos para mi. 
Luis, gracias por haber abierto este hilo, definitivamente me has hecho sonreir mientras recordaba...


----------



## DIVA17

Holaaa. Me gustaría saber que opinan de las tradiciones de cada país. Has  oído hablar del carnaval en Barranquilla?


----------



## CheRie

¡Bienvenida Diva17!
Será por nuestra proximidad geográfica pero claro que hemos oido hablar ( y muchos han conocido) el carnaval de Barranquilla.
Si, en Venezuela también celebramos el carnaval.

Mira esto: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=97135


----------



## EL SABIO

En Trinidad, la gente vive para el carnival y los carnivales de Miami, Nueva York (Labour Day), y de Nottinghill ( Londres) y también Caribana en Toronto son productos derivados de lo de trinidad y las antillas menores.

Los carnavales de las antillas menores, tienen una influencia francesa como los de Nueva Orleans y tienen sus raises en la esclavitud en la cual los esclavos africanos solían imitar a sus dueños franceses entre el período entre el día de la epifanía y la cuaresma cuando destacaban fiestas con gente disfrazada.

Hoy destacan el calipso, steelpan, la música soca y muchas mujeres casi desnudas llevando disfrazes que carecen de tela por así decirlo.

Nosotros los antillamos somos muy orgullosos para con nuesto carnaval y para nosotros lo de Brasil no puede comparar.


----------



## belén

Hola, bienvenida a los foros.

El programa debería de haber transformado las mayúsculas en minúsculas pero como no lo hizo por alguna razón, he editado el post a fin de cambiarlas.

Tal como te han comentado, el uso de mayúsculas no está permitido en el foro. 

También verás que he movido tu hilo que estaba ubicado en Vocabulario General y lo he puesto en el foro de discusiones culturales, ya que tu pregunta no es lingüística.

De todos modos, te recomiendo la lectura de las reglas del foro a fin de familiarizarte con el funcionamiento del mismo.

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## suso26

Del carnaval de Barranquilla no. Aqui en Campeche México también hay un carnaval y precisamente estamos en el. El desfile de carnaval o bando no es tan espectacular como el de Rio, pero si muy bonito. En México, aunque digan que no, El de campeche es el mas antiguo, y tiene casi 500 años.. 
Sobre las mayúsculas.. no exageren, si lo toman como regaño, pues qué amargados..


----------



## Dyanna Marymont

El carnaval de Barranquilla es sin duda muy hermoso. Tal vez no se asemeje tanto en majestuosidad y pomposidad en medio de una super gran ciudad, pero más que todo lo que pueda tener el carnaval de Río, el de Barranquilla es la más viva remembranza de lo que la tradición, la popularidad, la creatividad y el buen sentido humano de la mano de la fiesta, llegan a lograr en el sentir y en la cotidianidad de un pueblo, y por ende en sus habitantes.

Por ello, creo yo que luego de exaltar las bondades de una y otra muestra de jolgorio de diferentes culturas y países, porque eso vale mucho, hay que dar también campo a las otras manfestaciones culturales de otras regiones igual o tan importantes como los ya conocidos y reconocidos. En ese caso, yo diría: Me encantaría estar en el carnaval de Río y además, conocer sobre el de Barranquilla, del que aún no sé nada. No les parece? No es mejor? No es más abierta la opción?


----------



## Hidrocálida

queria borrar mi segundo mensaje por ser irrelevante pero borre los dos mensajes que habia puesto eso significa que estoy más dormida que despierta
 Podrian describir  como celebran el carnaval o poner un enlace asi aprendemos un poco más
Feliz fin de semana!

PD Aqui no tenemos carnaval pero tenemos feria Nacional de San Marcos la cual se celebra del 12 de abril al 10 de mayo + - pero durante esos dias los residentes tenemos vacaciones en la escuela/trabajo así que la mayoria nos vamos a la playa.


----------



## asm

Sí he oído del carnaval, un amigo de donde trabajaba es de Barranquilla y la semana pasada me contaba, con mucha melancolía, cómo celebraba el carnaval cuando vivía por allá. 
En lo personal yo no tengo experiencia en ningún carnaval, viví en la cd de México toda mi infancia y nunca he visto nada así por ahi.



			
				DIVA17 said:
			
		

> Holaaa. Me gustaría saber que opinan de las tradiciones de cada país. Has oído hablar del carnaval en Barranquilla?


----------



## Jpinzon

En estos momentos estamos en Carnaval de Barranquilla, una fiesta maravillosa, basicamente, hay desfiles de carrozas con actores, reinas, grupos folcloricos,  personas  disfrazadas alucivas a diferentes cosas, pueden ser personajes, animales, etc, adicional a los desfiles principales, en los hoteles màs importantes de la ciudad, se presentan agrupaciones extranjeras y locales. tenemos La Batalla de las Flores, La Gran Parada y el Desfile de Fantasia.  al igual que El festival de la cerveza,( tomate toda la cerveza que puedas) el festival de Orquestas (concursan por un congo de oro diferentes agrupaciones locales y extranjeras). y el desfile de disfraces de fantasia. 

Para estos dìas somos visitados por turistas quienes les encanta disfrutar de esta fiesta. el carnaval dura 4 dias el ùltimo dìa se cierra con la muerte de joselito, una leyenda tipica de la regiòn.
La tirada de agua tambien es tipica nuestra al igual que la espuma, en la mayoria de los eventos niños y grandes se lanzan agua y espuma, nuestro carnaval ya es reconocido a nivel mundial.


----------



## DIVA17

Bueno en Barranquilla el carnaval se celebra tambien de forma muy alegres. Nuestro carnaval es alegre aqui todos se reunen en una sola familia. para formar un solo desorden. son cuatro dias de fiestas intensa claro que tenemos la temporada de precarnaval que arranca de diciembre, la maizena, la espuma, el agua, el aguardiente, la cerveza y otros licores, ah y una buena pinta carnavalera son los ingredientes perfecto para gozar el carnaval como dice nuestro eslogan "quien lo vive es quien lo goza", los invito a que disfrutar de una lectura del bando que es el abreboca, de la guacherna un desfile de noche, la noche de tambó, la batalla de flores, la coronación de nuestra reina del carnaval y del rey momo, los invito a que disfrute de una gran parada, de un festival de la cerveza, de un festival de orquesta,de una rueda de cumbia, de una toma de la ciudad, de la belleza de nuestra cultura de la muerte de joselito porque aqui el carnaval termina bailando. y no hay nada mejor que disfrutar de las delicias de esta tierra. un sancocho de mondogo,un bollo de mazorca y queso, una arepa de huevo, una butifarra y todo lo rico de nuestra cocina. cuando vengas a Barranquilla disfrazate de monocuco, de negrita puloy de marimonda, de garabato en fin disfrazate como quieras.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Ah, los canadienses somos tan aburridos!  Gracias a toditos - me hicieron reir mucho.  

En Tailandia y Mexico tambien se pelea con globitos de agua.  En Bolivia se empleaban cascaras de huevos, llenos de agua .....o ... a veces... pis.  En India durante Divali se pelean con globos de pintura, y todo el mundo se ve muy colorado.

Ottawa and Quebec have big winter carnivals, with ice sculptures, public skating, and lots of live music.  By this time of year we're absolutely sick of winter, so we're ready for anything and all the little towns have a winterfest or something.  It could include golf or baseball played in the snow, breaking the ice to have a swim, sleigh rides behind a team of horses, or a toboggan run.  Usually it ends with a dance in the community hall.  That's about as far as we go - deep sigh.  No water fights, no paint fights, no general silliness ...


----------



## Viriato

En España los más conocidos y nombrados son los carnavales de Tenerife. Es lo más parecido en España a los de Rio de Janeiro. También se viven mucho en Cádiz (con sus famosas _"chirigotas"_) y en otras muchas partes del país, cada una con su celebración particular si bien el "protagonista" es _el disfraz._


----------



## luis masci

En las primeras de estas postas he contado como eran los carnavales en mi ciudad en los años de mi niñez (hace ya unos cuantos). Pero debo decir que hoy hasta pasa desapercibido a punto tal que, de no ser por algún comentario que veo en la T.V. o leo en el diario, ni sabría cuando es.
Es que aquí ya hace mucho que no es feriado, ni está indicado siquiera en el almanaque. Esa es la realidad (para bien o para mal).
He escuchado que este año quieren re-editar los otrora  tradicionales carnavales de San Vicente (uno de los más antiguos barrios de Córdoba) pero no en su lugar de origen (el mismo barrio) sino en el parque Sarmiento donde no hay vecinos que se quejen.
Es que para muchos el carnaval no era tan bienvenido, a decir verdad. 
Lo mismo sucede en Brasil, pese  a que ante los ojos del mundo parece ser “el acontecimiento” que todo brasilero espera. Recuerdo que estando en Porto Alegre para esa fecha del año, muchos brasileros “huían” del glamour del carnaval refugiándose en algún lugar de las hermosas costas de ese país (ya que allí si es feriado) y también recuerdo haber escuchado comentarios muy negativos de parte de ellos. 
Una cosa que leí en un diario carioca, creo que el año pasado, que me llamó mucho la atención fue la noticia de que las autoridades de aquel país estaban evaluando la posibilidad de retrazar la realización del carnaval, si no llegaban del exterior una partida de millones de preservativos que habían solicitado.


----------



## Fernando

Mei said:
			
		

> Same here!
> 
> Mei



Amen. In Madrid they are not very celebrated. In Extremadura the best are in Badajoz.


----------



## luis masci

No me extraña que en España no tenga demasiado éxito. Siempre asocié las celebraciones del carnaval con un tiempo bien cálido. Los juegos con agua, los desfiles al aire libre y la liviandad de ropa no podrían tener lugar en medio de un clima invernal.
¿Se imaginan a esas impresionantes “garotas” del carnaval de Río desfilando vestidas de cabo a rabo? Los carnavales perderían toda su gracia.


----------



## oxazol

luis masci, deberías vivir el carnaval en Cadiz, el sur de España. No es como el de Rio, ni como el de Tenerife, que es parecido al de Rio de Janeiro, pero la forma de ser de la gente en Cádiz, y el ambiente festivo en la calle, además de el arte intrínseco de la gente en esa ciudad hace que sea el más divertido de todos (estoy seguro que no es posible reirse más que en el carnaval de Cádiz), aunque no es el más vistoso ni mucho menos.


----------



## mithrellas

Estoy de acuerdo con Viriato en que el más conocido es el de Tenerife (parecidos a los de Rio) pero como dice Oxazol los de Cadiz (de cariz más cómico y con menos plumas en plan 'glamuroso') son también muy conocidos o al menos aquí en Cataluña a algunos nos han llegado voces que son muy divertidos.

Por aquí de los más conocidos es el de Sitges (al menos cerca de Barcelona) y hay algunos sitios que tienen costumbres curiosas como la guerra de tomates de Reus, la de harina de Tarragona (aunque creo que la han suspendido) y la de caramelos de Vilafranca.
Además de eso al final del carnaval se hace el entierro de la sardina (esto no sé si es de toda España o solo en Cataluña) y las comparsas salen de luto a despedir al rey del carnaval. 

Quizá haya algún forero que pueda explicarlo mejor que yo porque en Barcelona no se vive mucho.


----------



## gabytamorenita

hola, bueno yo les puedo hablar un poco del carnaval de veracruz mexico, tal vez no sea muy vistoso como el de rio de janeiro, pero es un carnaval con muchisimo ambiente, muy agradable, de hecho acaba de terminar no hace mucho, dura 5 dias, el principal desfile es el domingo, y hay diversos carros alegoricos y comparsas, lo chido es cuando uno se pone a bailar con las comparsas, despues del desfile se acostumbra ir a un lugar que se llaman los portales donde hay mas musica, alcohol, y mucha pero en verdad mucha gente, tanto q si quieres ir tienes q apartar tu hotel desde un mes de anticipacion, es muy divertido, es año con año, y antes del miercoles de ceniza. Q yo sepa en mexico ademas del carnavala de veracruz, el q tambien esta muy padre es el de mazatlan. haber si alguno de los de alla nos quiere compartir q tal se pone alla.


----------



## Vanda

Brasil = carnaval = Rio. Well, not anymore, not for Brazilians...
Carnaval for ordinary people is more like the carnival danced in Salvador, Recife, Olinda and some other places where people - by millions - go behind big trucks with tons of sound equipment  known as trio elétrico and well-known artists (Daniela Mercury, Ivete Sangalo to name some) singing axé music mainly. These cities: Salvador, Olinda, Recife are famous for their carnaval that *does not* end on Tuesday - official date- but only on Sunday (this year March 5). The best thing is that this particular type of carnaval is free, everybody can join the crowd and go dancing behind _trio elétrico. _As Caetano Veloso sings :Atrás do trio elétrico só não vai quem já morreu... Behind trio elétrico only dead people won´t go .
Rio´s carnaval is mainly for tourists and famous people that can spend a big sum of money to enter Sambódromo - the place where the Escolas de Samba parade. In this type of carnaval (Rio´s) people don´t dance - except for those in the Escolas- that´s why Salvador, Olinda and other cities are more famous now, where people actually dance, participate in carnaval. Each year the number of participants in out-of-Rio carnaval multiplies astronomically.


----------



## EL SABIO

I like your english *Vanda*.  Cuando yo era jóven, solíamos oir, en Trinidad, sólo de nuestro carnaval y lo de brasil.  Lo de Brasil fue considerado como lo más grande y "desnudo" de todos.  Sin embargo, al ponerme adulto, me entero que en casi todas partes del mundo católico en el hemisferio occidental, hay carnavales.  Ahora oimos del carnaval de Nueva Orleans, Brasil, Haití, Alemania, Nottinghill, Toronto, Miami etc.  En Trinidad, lamentablemente, no oimos mucho de los carnavales latinos sino es buena cosa escuchar a la gente hablando de sus propios festivales.


----------



## luis masci

Entiendo lo que Vanda cuenta, cuando algo se “profesionaliza” deja de ser una manifestación espontánea de la gente del pueblo para pasar a ser un negocio, una manera de “hacer” dinero, y pierde su esencia.
Quienes son de Argentina seguramente han escuchado las poesías hechas canciones que cuentan sobre los carnavales del norte, en especial los de Salta. Recuerdo la primera vez que estuve allí; la emoción que sentía de estar en los carnavales que habían inspirado toda esa poesía…ver que hay precios según los sectores que uno quiera, las comparsas llenas de carteles publicitarios, no es precisamente algo que compaginaba con  mis ilusiones, realmente.


----------



## Silvia

The most famous carnival parades in Italy are in Venice and Viareggio.


----------



## deine

Fernando said:


> Amen. In Madrid they are not very celebrated. In Extremadura the best are in Badajoz.


 
Hello,
Now it is celebrating _carnaval de Badajoz_. Could someone tell more about it? Is it celebrating just that one city? Is it popular? Has it some relations with music group _Extremodura_?

Thank you


----------



## alexacohen

Hello,

Yes, the carnaval of Badajoz is quite popular. The "murgas" are groups of singers who compose their own ironic lyrics and sing them all dressed up according to the lyrics. The city has even a Museo del carnaval. There are also "comparsas", which dance in the streets. 
As far as I know, it is not related to the group _Extremoduro_. 

The Carnaval is very popular in Galicia, too, and the three days it lasts are considered days off and many shops close, specially on Martes de Carnaval, where people walk the streets in groups disguised as wathever their imagination decides is more outlandish, or outrageous. 

The best "comparsas" travel from city to city parading all the way. For three days.
Last year the most popular "comparsa" was Prince Charles and Camilla Parker-Bowles wedding. 
Complete with chariots, bobbies on horses, five o'clock tea, the Queen of England, the Queen's Guards in their trademark tall bearskin hats and red tunics, London buses. Everything.

The Carnaval ends on Wednesday with the "Enterro da Sardiña", a mock funeral where a big cardboard sardine is carried on top of a funereal van with the "comparsas" following it and people in deep mourning shouting and crying "Carnival is over", "the Sardine is dead" and of course everybody drinks toasts to honour the dead Sardine.

The motto of the Carnaval in Galicia is "rave and misbehave".


----------



## tvdxer

En los estados unidos, nuestro "carnaval" mas famoso es el "Mardi Gras" de New Orleans.  Esencialmente es una noche o fiesta gigante de libertinaje, embariguez, etc. (o asi es su reputacion)  Otras ciudades tienen tales celebraciones en ese dia, pero la de New Orleans es la mas conocida.

Pero generalmente, no hay una tradicion fuerte del carnaval en los estados unidos.  Somos un pais de raices protestantes.


----------



## luis masci

Now that someone has re-launched this old thread that I had almost forgotten, I’m going to mention the Gualeguaychú carnival, as the most famous in Argentina. But what I notice, is the fact that they are missing the date of carnival. In the past it was rigorously adhere, respecting the scheduled days. Instead nowadays they are proclaiming “carnivals days” every weekends from January to February  
All for the sake of the money.


tvdxer said:


> Esencialmente es una noche o fiesta gigante de libertinaje, embariguez, etc.


Tvdxer, your Spanish looks almost perfect. But I suppose you meant “embriagués”, am I right? 
Please you feel free correcting my English too.


----------



## alexacohen

luis masci said:


> Tvdxer, your Spanish looks almost perfect. But I suppose you meant “embriagués”, am I right?


Luis, in Spain it is spelled embriaguez.

Carnival here does not have a fixed date.
I have always been unable to understand how the date is settled, but apparently you get a calendar, you find some day in Easter (Friday? Sunday?) and count back forty days to discover it.


----------



## K-Milla

Bueno, en México, como varios paisanos ya han mencionado, existen diversas ciudades en donde se lleva a cabo un "Carnaval" que tiene años celebrandose y por ello, son famosos y mucha gente va en esos días a dicha ciudad.

Solo para aclarar, escuche en las noticias que el Carnaval de Campeche tiene 400 y pico años [me parece que 425 años], es decir, tiene mucho tiempo, pero no tanto como se había mencionado.

Veracruz y Sinaloa son otros puntos muy importantes en todo el país por ser reconocidos por un ambiente agradable y sobretodo con experiencia para hacer algo tan vistoso como un carnaval.

Generalmente, la celebración de mojarse con globos llenos de agua, al menos en mi región, se realiza en junio [24 de junio].


----------



## luis masci

alexacohen said:


> Luis, in Spain it is spelled embriaguez.


Gracias Alex, vale la aclaración entonces. “Embriaguez” es la forma correcta de escribirlo (en España y en todos lados, ya que a diferencia del inglés el español está regido por la RAE).


alexacohen said:


> I have always been unable to understand how the date is settled, but apparently you get a calendar, you find some day in Easter (Friday? Sunday?) and count back forty days to discover it.


Si, pero en realidad no hace falta descubrirlo matemáticamente, ya que si el calendario es suficientemente completo lo tiene marcado. 
Aquí en Argentina, son pocos los calendarios que traen marcado el carnaval, desde que ya no es feriado para nada. 


K-Milla said:


> .
> Generalmente, la celebración de mojarse con globos llenos de agua, al menos en mi región, se realiza en junio [24 de junio].


No me extraña; no se que tan rigurosos serán los inviernos en México, pero no debe ser nada agradable mojarse en pleno invierno.


----------



## K-Milla

luis masci said:


> No me extraña; no se que tan rigurosos serán los inviernos en México, pero no debe ser nada agradable mojarse en pleno invierno.



No soy muy frios, claro, depende de la ciudad. 

Campeche, Veracruz y Mazatlán son muy, pero muy calientes [playa].


----------



## fenixpollo

alexacohen said:


> Carnival here does not have a fixed date.
> I have always been unable to understand how the date is settled, but apparently you get a calendar, you find some day in Easter (Friday? Sunday?) and count back forty days to discover it.


Easter is celebrated on the first Sunday following the first full moon after the vernal equinox. Ash Wednesday is celebrated 46 days before Easter. Carnaval (Mardi Gras) is celebrated the night before Ash Wednesday.

La Pascua se celebra el primer domingo que sigue la luna llena después del equinocio vernal. Miércoles de Ceniza se celebra 46 días antes de la Pascua. Carnaval se celebra la noche anterior a Miércoles de Ceniza.


----------



## sokol

fenixpollo said:


> Easter is celebrated on the first Sunday following the first full moon after the vernal equinox.



And as the first full moon of spring this year is on friday, 21st of march Easter this year is celebrated almost at the earliest possible day, and with this year being a leap year with 29 days in february, Carneval happens to be on almost the earliest possible day of the year (with its last day being tuesday, 5th of feruary).
Only with the first full moon of spring falling on saturday, 21st of march and equally a leap year the last day of Carneval could fall on the 4th of february.

In *Austria*, this causes serious problems as the ball season this year is shorter than ever, in the memory of most people (I certainly can't remember any Carneval being shorter).
The *ball season* lasts between New Year and the end of Carneval: only four weeks (as the first weekend _after _New Year would be the first one with balls). There are balls of certain regions, balls of professions, balls of associations and organisations, and then of course the famous Opernball (Opera ball).
Many of the balls in cities, especially in Vienna, have a rather strict dress code (evening dress or suit with tie) and no fancy dress allowed, but there are many fancy dress parties too (called Gschnas or Maskenball) where there's no dress code at all (fancy dress is optional, usually).

Another Austrian Carneval tradition would be the burial of the Carneval ("Fasching eingraben") on Ash Wednsday - and then some other local traditions.

Apart from that there also are "new" traditions which came to us from abroad: Carneval parades and Carneval "sessions" (the latter being extremely popular in Germany and most likely were copied from them). In Germany Carneval mainly seems to consist of these parades and sessions, and in some regions of Germany (especially on the Rhine) they are absolutely mad about them.
Also, in Germany the last thursday of Carneval is the "Unsinnige Donnerstag" or "Weiberfasnacht" on which day only women are supposed to celebrate, and if any man is discovered anywhere he might suffer the loss of most of his clothing, for example.
This "Weiberfasnacht" however is not celebrated in Austria; I grew up on the German border (Upper Austria/Lower Bavaria, north of the Danube), on the Austrian side, and (as a man) you only have to cross the border to be in "danger" on this thursday, while you are perfectly safe if you stay in Austria.


Me, I am off to a fancy dress party tomorrow, so don't expect any answer if you've got a question.


----------



## tvdxer

luis masci said:


> Now that someone has re-launched this old thread that I had almost forgotten, I’m going to mention the Gualeguaychú carnival, as the most famous in Argentina. But what I notice, is the fact that they are missing the date of carnival. In the past it was rigorously adhere, respecting the scheduled days. Instead nowadays they are proclaiming “carnivals days” every weekends from January to February
> All for the sake of the money.
> 
> Tvdxer, your Spanish looks almost perfect. But I suppose you meant “embriagués”, am I right?
> Please you feel free correcting my English too.



No problem.  It's funny, because I had to look that word up and found the spelling as such in a post on this site.  Thanks though.

EDIT: Looks like either a spelling or typing mistake, the confusion between *-bar- and -bri-.


----------



## Mate

Em*bar*iguez: la embriaguez que sólo se logra luego de estar bebiendo varias horas en un *bar* .

Luego de apuntar esta estupidez, comentaré que en la Argentina, además del carnaval de Gualeguaychú, provincia de Entre Ríos, está el de Corrientes, otra provincia mesopotámica que se encuentra al norte de la anterior.

A diferencia del famoso carnaval de Rio de Janeiro, el público que ambos carnavales convoca es predominantemente local, pero el formato es similar al de Rio en lo que hace al desfile de distintas comparsas con carruajes, la inclusión de temas de interés histórico o de actualidad, etc.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

fenixpollo said:


> Easter is celebrated on the first Sunday following the first full moon after the vernal equinox. Ash Wednesday is celebrated 46 days before Easter. Carnaval (Mardi Gras) is celebrated the night before Ash Wednesday.
> 
> La Pascua se celebra el primer domingo que sigue la luna llena después del equinocio vernal. Miércoles de Ceniza se celebra 46 días antes de la Pascua. Carnaval se celebra la noche anterior a Miércoles de Ceniza.


 Efectivamente, es un intento milenario de casar el calendario lunar con el solar. Su origen: carne-vale: adiós a la carne en el sentido de carnal, empezaba la cuaresma en el calendario cristiano pero la razón era prevenir el engendrar hijos que habrían de nacer en el crudo invierno siguiente limitándoles las posibilidades de sobrevivir.



alexacohen said:


> Hello,
> 
> The Carnaval is very popular in Galicia, too
> 
> The motto of the Carnaval in Galicia is "rave and misbehave".


En la Galicia interior el carnaval empieza muchas semanas antes, con el domingo _fariñeiro_ en que se echa harina a la gente, el domingo _oleiro_ en el que se lanzan ollas de barro en un concurso con mucho jolgorio, el domingo _corredoiro_, que es hoy mismo, y los jueves de _comadres_ en que las mujeres se visten de hombres y "mandan" en todo, y el jueves de _compadres_ en que los hombres toman la revancha. El triángulo mágico del carnaval gallego se celebra sobre todo en las aldeas y villas de Laza, Verín y Xinzo de Limia, sus coloridos atuendos forman parte de toda una corriente europea anterior al cristianismo que viene a celebrar el renacer del sol, la llegada pronta de la primavera, etc.

Para quien lo celebra en el hemisferio sur, les toca siempre en temporada estival, pero su origen es marcadamente el de una fiesta que celebra el fin del invierno, en el hemisferio norte.

Rave and misbehave... I'll take your word for it, Alexa 

Feliz carnaval a tod@s

MA


----------



## alexacohen

Miguel Antonio said:


> Rave and misbehave... I'll take your word for it, Alexa
> 
> Feliz carnaval a tod@s
> 
> MA


Miguel Antonio, we forgot to mention something that is a *must* in Galicia during Carnaval:
_as filloas e mais as orellas._

Absolutely Delicious!!


----------



## JazzByChas

We have our own "carnaval" here in Tampa, which is called "Gasparilla."  It is a parade of pirates, and is very similar to "Mardi Gras" in New Orleans, LA.

A parade of floats and pedestrians is watched by the onlookers, and beads are thrown to the onlookers.  The idea seems to be to collect the most beads.

(reference)


----------



## luis masci

Lo que faltaba para completar “el carnaval” en el que vivimos, lo vi esta mañana.
como si tuviésemos pocas manifestaciones y protestas en este país, un grupo de ciudadanos estaba manifestando en las calles de Buenos Aires pidiendo que se vuelva a instaurar el feriado de carnaval. Dios mío!!! En este país escaso de trabajo, con indigentes por todas partes, con violencia y delincuencia como nunca antes, con escalofriantes cifras record de muertos en accidentes de tránsito, también hay gente preocupada por trabajar menos y festejar el carnaval. 
Sin comentarios.

P.D. Ya tendrán su fin de semana extra-largo para disfrutar cuando se junten Semana Santa y "San"Videla, en el mes de marzo.


----------

